# Integrated BB Bearing Replacement



## sweetdaddy (Jul 2, 2005)

Anybody done this yet?

I've got a '10 Addict R2 with a Dura-Ace SMI-FC 7800 BB and would like to have a backup set of bearings on standby for when the time comes. When I Google search this setup I don't see anything on replacement bearings from retailers.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

sweetdaddy said:


> Anybody done this yet?
> 
> I've got a '10 Addict R2 with a Dura-Ace SMI-FC 7800 BB and would like to have a backup set of bearings on standby for when the time comes. When I Google search this setup I don't see anything on replacement bearings from retailers.


I might have what you need. I switched out to SRAM and had to pull out the Dura Ace Bottom Bracket to put in the SRAM specific part (never ridden on more than test rides). Send me a DM and we can see if it will work for you.


----------



## sweetdaddy (Jul 2, 2005)

bmolloy said:


> I might have what you need. I switched out to SRAM and had to pull out the Dura Ace Bottom Bracket to put in the SRAM specific part (never ridden on more than test rides). Send me a DM and we can see if it will work for you.



Thanks for the thoughtful reply & offer, I did manage to find and buy a replacement set of BB bearings a while back though. The "press in" types aren't quite as common as the screw in outboard style, but still out there. The Scott,Giant and other press fit BB90s use the same bearings plus or minus a shim or two.


----------

